# Mono screen DNA custom theme creator.



## Raindance (22/9/17)

Hi all.

Came across this theme creator on the Evolv forum. Used it myself and it is pretty nifty.



Just a word of warning, it is and was never intended to be a fully fledged app to go to market. Please read the posters comments before proceeding.

It is really intuitive to use and makes light work of what I found to be otherwise (Paint) not that easy a task.

Lets see what you can come up with!

Find it here.

Posted with gratitude to Evolv forum member "Mikla" for his effort and sharing it on the linked site.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/9/17)

I will be getting me this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

I used this app today and it works really well 
Simple to use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (25/9/17)

Just sharing the theme I created and installed on all my DNA devices. Really easy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

